# Hi.



## etodolac (Mar 12, 2019)

I have been with husband for almost 12 yrs. When we met, my daughter was 2. He helped me to raise her and me get on my feet at a very tough time in my life. We we're only together 4 months when I got pregnant. He went off the deep end with a Crystal meth addiction. Over the next almost 5 years, I lived with his mother while he was in school in another state. Towards the end he had been kicked out of school for absence and continued to lie for several months. Taking money from his mom, dad and me. I worked petty part time jobs that paid little while I was in school-which he didn't want me doing. Eventually he went to rehab, got clean and did a 180. Fast forward several years. We have another kid and have moved to another state. He is fairly established in his new career as am I. Kids are taken care of financially. But we don't speak. I feel back burner-ed a lot of the time. Car can be tearing up, five other projects for other people will come first. Last week I asked for a divorce. He acted as though I completely blindsided him. Said he never knew it was that serious. Even though had been to counseling multiple times. He now's says I owe it to the kids and him to try another 6months. I don't have that in me. I don't know what to do


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

So he knew he had put you on the back burner and ignored counseling, but didn't know it was serious, that serious? He'd misjudged just how bad he could treat you and you'd stay? If you don't have six more months in you, then file. He has had years to treat you with value, but he didn't. Divorces take a while--


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

etodolac said:


> I have been with husband for almost 12 yrs. When we met, my daughter was 2. He helped me to raise her and me get on my feet at a very tough time in my life. We we're only together 4 months when I got pregnant. He went off the deep end with a Crystal meth addiction. Over the next almost 5 years, I lived with his mother while he was in school in another state. Towards the end he had been kicked out of school for absence and continued to lie for several months. Taking money from his mom, dad and me. I worked petty part time jobs that paid little while I was in school-which he didn't want me doing. Eventually he went to rehab, got clean and did a 180. Fast forward several years. We have another kid and have moved to another state. He is fairly established in his new career as am I. Kids are taken care of financially. But we don't speak. I feel back burner-ed a lot of the time. Car can be tearing up, five other projects for other people will come first. Last week I asked for a divorce. He acted as though I completely blindsided him. Said he never knew it was that serious. Even though had been to counseling multiple times. He now's says I owe it to the kids and him to try another 6months. I don't have that in me. I don't know what to do


I noticed your user name is a drug used for treating osteoarthritis and rheumatoid arthritis,is this a coincidence or do you have long term health issues?
Is this what kept you in your marriage for so long?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@etodolac I think that counselling would be a good option for you.

Would marital counselling potentially help or has it gone too far for that?

With his crystal meth habit, the lies, etc., he was already living on relationship borrowed time.

With his other nonsense he has pushed it over the edge, I feel?


----------

